# Hello from Kitchener, ON



## TotalHomeworx

Hi everyone. I am a homeowner and own a general contracting business. I like to use forums like this to help me when I have a problem and would like to help other with problems. Some of the problems I see here are things I deal with daily and would not want someone losing sleep over it! :thumbup:


----------



## beenthere

Welcome to our site.


----------



## alexjoe

Welcome here


----------

